# "Rain Keeps Fallin' on my Head" Foul Weather Shooting (Dustin Abbott Explora)



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, everyone, here's a little article I did for B&H's Explora e-zine. I thought some of you might find some interest here.

http://bit.ly/1IqMYAI

It's about a little photography adventure in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario, Canada and why you should keep shooting even if the weather doesn't turn out as planned.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice pictures. Love your attitude....

BTW, I carry a small waterproof P/S as well on canoe trips...you can keep on shooting in the most torrential of downpours.....


----------



## bereninga (Jan 13, 2015)

Great article! I think you've captured the mood in your shots.

I've been wanting to use a filter system for the same lens. How is the Samyang system? What filters are compatible w/ it?


----------



## surapon (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks you, Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. Dustin Abbott
Great Article that I can learn from. Sorry, I am not the Bad weather Photographer, In Bad weather, I just sit and sip the red wine at the warm place, and read my great Books, And Let THE PRO like you, my dear Teacher go to get the masterpiece, and Show us " HOW TO "
Happy New Year 2015 to your Family and You, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 13, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Great article! I think you've captured the mood in your shots.
> 
> I've been wanting to use a filter system for the same lens. How is the Samyang system? What filters are compatible w/ it?



The filter system works well, if a bit clunky (much like other square filter systems). It uses 150mm square filters, and they aren't easy to find (nor is the filter system itself). It doesn't seem like Samyang has given this much support, and so I suspect demand hasn't been great. I did a thorough review of it here: http://dustinabbott.net/2014/08/samyang-14mm-f2-8-filter-system-review/


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent . . . thanks for sharing.

I am such a wimp. Clouds or rain almost always stop me, I must give it a try.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 13, 2015)

In Scotland the weather is often foul.

Here is the oft-photographed prominade at Saltcoats in Ayrshire, in one of the pics I was taking shots from ground level and took a direct hit from a breaker, much the same as those seen in the other pics.

I had a poncho on, I was using an EOS M, with EF converter and Sigma 18-50mm f2.8, ensconced safely within an aquapac small DSLR sleeve.

These are terrible for DSLRs because you can't twist or fiddle with the settings, and the sharp edges of the hotshoe can tear at the pvc skin, but you know, with the EOS M and the bulkier lens it was actually a very nice fit, plenty of breathing space inside and the EOS M.s touchscreen still worked through the PVC (the front filter does appear to be glass, or at least higher quality optical plastic.

Not my ideal ever shooting kit but I wouldn't have fancied a direct hit from a saltwater breaker with any of the so called weather sealed cameras.

I was drookit.

Camera was fine.


----------

